# Why Women Need Husbands



## Unkotare (Nov 23, 2013)

A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.

Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.

Why women still need husbands | Fox News


"So why not let husbands bring home the bulk of the bacon so women can have the balanced lives they seek? Theres no way to be a wife, a mother and a full-time employee and still create balance. But you can have balance by depending on a husband who works full-time and year-round.

I know what youre going to say. Where are these husbands on whom women can depend? And youre right: there are fewer men these days who seem eager to be primary breadwinners.

But ask yourself why, and I bet you know the answer."


----------



## Iceman (Nov 23, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

probably, for the same reason men need wives?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...




Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

The article is absolutely true but if women want part time jobs and balanced lives, they should not vote dimocrap EVER - because dimocraps are TOXIC for the economy and in the bad economy part-time jobs disappear FIRST.

So all those Ivy League grads and highly educated women should look into their priorities in voting. They have a choice in their priorities to make - what is more important to them - a  third-trimester abortion legal and contraceptives paid by taxpayer or be able to find a part-time job easily to balance work and family and to pay for the contraceptives themselves. And never have any need for an abortion.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 23, 2013)

I know a lot of women who work just so they can have expensive clothes, jewelry, and fake nails.  Most of them are teachers.  They make about enough to pay for those 3 things.  But I know a lot of nurses and NPs, who make way better money than teachers, who work to support their family's lifestyle.  They travel with their families, they pay for their children to go to college.  Their wardrobe mostly sucks and they wear very little jewelry, but if anything happens to hubby they can make it on their own.  

It hurt my feelings pretty bad to have to go to work.  I could have lived on the SS, but when the children left home I was going to be 50+ with a 10 year old degree if I didn't work.  No woman should allow herself to be put into that position.  Ever.  My daughter works and with the one child it is hard enough, but she knows what I went through.  And I support her decision.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2013)

Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.

Why are men not encouraged to stay home and to have their wives provide for them?


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I know a lot of women who work just so they can have expensive clothes, jewelry, and fake nails.  Most of them are teachers. * They make about enough to pay for those 3 things.  *But I know a lot of nurses and NPs, who make way better money than teachers, who work to support their family's lifestyle.  They travel with their families, they pay for their children to go to college.  Their wardrobe mostly sucks and they wear very little jewelry, but if anything happens to hubby they can make it on their own.
> 
> It hurt my feelings pretty bad to have to go to work.  I could have lived on the SS, but when the children left home I was going to be 50+ with a 10 year old degree if I didn't work.  No woman should allow herself to be put into that position.  Ever.  My daughter works and with the one child it is hard enough, but she knows what I went through.  And I support her decision.



There is a little dirty secret men do not like to be told - a lot of them are mingy when it comes to what a woman wants to spend, especially on herself. Not that women who do not work often spend too much, but, as a general rule of thumb, it gives you a lot of independence in spending when you have your own money.

On the other hand it is easier to manage a comfortable lifestyle with two incomes.
And yes, it gives you satisfaction when the nest is empty and there is nothing much to do about the house.

There are many reasons why a woman would chose to work, and it is much easier when it is a part-time one.


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> 
> *Why are men not encouraged to stay home and to have their wives provide for them?*



In some situations they are. Generally it is not what the societal roles are, but there are plenty of situations, when it would be a good option.


----------



## Rebelitarian (Nov 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...



Well first you gotta find the women that want to stop acting like teenagers and grow the hell up.

American women wonder why the mail order bride business is booming.  Cuz in foreign lands women are made to take responsibility.  In America the welfare and social systems here pretty much allow a woman to be an immature teenager well into here 50s if she wants.

Men are fed up with this crap and seek women from 2nd and 3rd world countries where women actually appreciate what men do for them.

I am 41 now and I still see women in their 40s and 50s being taken care of by daddy or their families in some way shape or form.


----------



## Rebelitarian (Nov 23, 2013)

I have 4 nieces and they are going to be fine cuz we raised them right.

The dingy bimbos and airheads they will meet in college and life scares the hell out of me.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2013)

Rebelitarian said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> ...



So they should keep house and raise kids so they can be taken care of by their husband?

Next you'll be telling us that these "immature teenager" women are causing men to turn gay.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 23, 2013)

they need to be TOLD!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2013)

Rebelitarian said:


> I have 4 nieces and they are going to be fine cuz we raised them right.
> 
> The dingy bimbos and airheads they will meet in college and life scares the hell out of me.



I have two daughters, and both of them are going to be fine.  We raised them to understand that they don't need a man, but finding the right one makes life much, much better.  Both my daughters are beautiful, strong and independent.  They are leaders, not blind followers.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...



Yet another rightwing salvo in their "War on Women"!


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2013)

I need scotch.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 23, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> ...



Nigga you trippin


----------



## Rebelitarian (Nov 23, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Rebelitarian said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

Rebelitarian said:


> I am 41 now and I still see women in their 40s and 50s being taken care of by daddy or their families in some way shape or form.



It would be interesting to see such a rare thing as I have never seen a woman of that age being supported by her parents. Yes, she can be on a taxpayer's assistance, but, unless sick, I have not seen a woman being supported by families at that age.
I have seen plenty of men, though.

Just sayin'


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2013)

Rebelitarian said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rebelitarian said:
> ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 23, 2013)

The worst thing you can do to fuck your life up is have a child outside of marriage.  That's what makes up 70% of welfare cases and it creates a vicious cycle hard to break free from.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 23, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> ...





Are you under the impression that I wrote the blog linked to? I did not. It's a topic for discussion.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 23, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> 
> Why are men not encouraged to stay home and to have their wives provide for them?





Some men do (it would be interesting to see how many), but generally I think it's a matter of biology.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...



I would like to know the answer.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...



I think it is nice for a man or a woman to make the choice to stay home and be a parent without being forced to compete with career demands if it's a fiscal possibility to be able to stay home.

But imo it does men or women can choose to stay home while the other partner works outside the home to keep the family financially sustained.


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The worst thing you can do to fuck your life up is have a child outside of marriage.  That's what makes up 70% of welfare cases and it creates a vicious cycle hard to break free from.



I would add - and fuck up that child's chances....in most cases, not all of them, but most often.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 23, 2013)

Toro said:


> I need scotch.



no one needs scotch you filthy liar.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 23, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The worst thing you can do to fuck your life up is have a child outside of marriage.  That's what makes up 70% of welfare cases and it creates a vicious cycle hard to break free from.



Sadly it is usually the women who suffer the most.  If single parent families make up 70% of the welfare cases, where are the (mostly) men who helped create those children?

Maybe teaching men to be responsible for their lives would be a plus too.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 23, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The worst thing you can do to fuck your life up is have a child outside of marriage.  That's what makes up 70% of welfare cases and it creates a vicious cycle hard to break free from.
> ...


American men need to man up! lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> 
> Why are men not encouraged to stay home and to have their wives provide for them?



That first sentence is the only acceptable reason I can see for marriage, other than to start a family and hope the marriage lasts. 

These days, many married women are supporting their husbands.... 

I have tried marriage enough to know it is not in my best interest. I love, love, love, living alone and on my own terms and having that one special friend, who doesn't live in my town.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> ...



I agree_ most_ men need a wife or partner, more than _most_ women need a man, or partner. We don't need a crutch. Hear us roar....


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I need scotch.
> ...



I am not filthy.

If there is a heaven, there will be angels serving Macallan 25.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 23, 2013)

Marriage is a joke.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 23, 2013)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




seems to be a tantalus kind of deal for you. all that mackevin 30, but just out of reach. you could become a catholic and repent on your death bed. that is my plan.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Marriage is a joke.



Speaking only for myself, marriage, _at best_, is boring. Very boring, which is why many husbands and wives spend so much time on their computers. They ARE more stimulating and excitin`!!!


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2013)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Live a life of sin then repent on your deathbed and go to heaven.

That's why I'm a Christian.  It's the awesomest religion.

Oh, and Macallan 25.


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



you might get an unpleasant surprise if that is your plan


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 23, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Marriage is a joke.



You lack consistency. In other thread you claimed that you wanted to get married and that Eastern European women and Latin American women made better wives than American women. Here you are claiming that marriage is a joke. You come across as a troll.


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2013)

Vox said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



My unpleasant surprise will be that you're there too.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 23, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Marriage is a joke.
> ...



Where the hell are you from again?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 23, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Um, that's not what I meant, but ok.


----------



## Vox (Nov 23, 2013)

Toro said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



nope. you will have your own.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Marriage is a joke.



so I guess your answer is No? 


_just my humor_


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 23, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Marriage is a joke.
> ...





Expecting to be entertained 24/7, or to live like a never-ending jewelry commercial is a recipe for disappointment. People need to grow up sometime.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Yes, people need to know more about the reality of marriage, ( after that first year ) before going into it. I was not meant to be married but I enjoyed finding that out, with some pretty terrific men. Our paths changed and I wanted to stay on the one I started out on. Pretty simple, and we are still friendly and all is well. We each found what we needed.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 23, 2013)

Marriage is an institution designed to give meaning to our lives. Families will be nothing more than a pack without it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Marriage is an institution designed to give meaning to our lives. Families will be nothing more than a pack without it.



Commitment to family is where it's at and you don't have to be married to be committed in my opinion.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 23, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Marriage is an institution designed to give meaning to our lives. Families will be nothing more than a pack without it.



_I give meaning to my life_, that I have designed to meet my needs. It doesn't get any better than that for someone like me.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 23, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> Marriage is an institution designed to give meaning to our lives. Families will be nothing more than a pack without it.


Meaning? Life means nothing nothing!

Needing "meaning" is for betas.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 23, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Why are men not encouraged to stay home and to have their wives provide for them?



There are a handful of marriages like that out there, but that is not the way nature intended it to work.


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2013)

Uncle Ferd says womens need husbands...

... to keep `em in line...

... so dey don't get onna high horse...

... an' show dey's butt...

... an' do sumpin' goofy.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 25, 2013)

It is amazing how short our collective memories are, and how "we" have forgotten the impact of the biggest medical/cultural advance of the mid-20th century: safe, painless, and reliable artificial birth control, often referred to collectively as, "The Pill."

Ignoring the degenerates on the margins, for most of America (and Western Countries generally), before the advent of The Pill, sexual activity had to be controlled; the biological father was PRESUMED to be responsible for any offspring, whether the couple were married or not.  Women could not enter into a "serious" career unless they made on overt choice not to have children, and convinced the significant others in her career that the choice had been made.  Otherwise, why would you take a woman into a serious management track position?  It would be stupid.  She could render the whole thing worthless the minute she got pregnant.  And it wasn't just the short period when she would have to be off to have a baby; you knew that she would be the primary nurturing parent for the following 20 years or so, thus rendering her an uncommitted, unreliable employee for that entire period.  Every time that kid got sick or had any other significant problem, the mother would be off work tending to it.

The Pill completely changed the focus of responsibility from the man to the woman.  Since she had the ability to prevent pregnancy, if she DID get pregnant it was "her fault."  Although the law hasn't changed substantially (buttressed by DNA testing in recent years), in the popular culture, the "sperm donor" has no obligation to marry the mother or to play a significant personal role in raising any offspring.

Prior to 1970, any woman in the U.S. could look the world straight in the eye, and say, "I choose not to work."  Her life goal could be to find a "responsible" husband who would take care of her and their joint offspring for the rest of her life.  And that was a perfectly legitimate - even honorable - choice for a woman to make, even if she were a college graduate.

But now, a woman is expected not only to be a baby factory, but also to support herself, and NOT let the introduction of a child or children significantly impair her career!  If she starts off with the thought that she will "not work (outside the home)" she is considered lazy and lacking ambition - or worse.

And if a woman is a baby factory and a productive person economically, then what more is a husband but an optional doo-dad?  If he pleases her in some ways, that's fine, but she can get along fine without him, if need be.  If she chooses to have a kid or kids on her own, the culture supports the choice, her employer is almost forced to support the choice, her family (such as it is) will not condemn her and will support her choice.  Having a husband is purely an option.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> Prior to 1970, any woman in the U.S. could look the world straight in the eye, and say, "I choose not to work."




She can still do that today and many do, but what they _say_ and have always said is "I choose to stay at home, raise my children, and care for my family." There is a difference.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 25, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Prior to 1970, any woman in the U.S. could look the world straight in the eye, and say, "I choose not to work."
> ...



But in the 'olden' days they had to have a husband to make that choice.  They couldn't live off the government and not work.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

DGS49 said:


> If she starts off with the thought that she will "not work (outside the home)" she is considered lazy and lacking ambition - or worse.






Considered by whom?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...




What "olden days"?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 25, 2013)

First rule of getting a wife is don't seem desperate like saying "you need me".


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



Men married for regular sex and women married for financial security, and along with that came a family and what came along next to end those goals, was television, then the 60's.


----------



## armada (Nov 25, 2013)

women are weak she needs husband because she afraid from cockroachs and only husbands could kill those


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 25, 2013)

I need a wife ... specifically a housewife.  Just for a bit till everything is all caught up.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

armada said:


> women are weak she needs husband because she afraid from cockroachs and only husbands could kill those




You're saying women are afraid of you?


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

armada said:


> women are weak she needs husband because she afraid from cockroachs and only husbands could kill those



Spiders for me...but then I have my dad for that.  I will let a spider sit on the wall for days till my dad comes over and kills it.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...



I do just fine on my own without a man...and without any sort of finanical assistance.  I manage to pay the bills, feed and clothe my child and still find time to have a social life.  

But maybe thats why I am single... men want the damsel in distress.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 25, 2013)

All I "need" is food and air. Thanks....... Oh and Obamacare 

If I "needed" to be married I would have to check myself.

But I do agree that children and society would be much better served if families stayed together, worked together and stayed committed, even through the hard times and the selfish times


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0_uhUhqrbk]VINTAGE 1980 80'S ENJOLI PERFUME COMMERCIAL CAUSE I'M A WOMAN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it would be more accurate to say that some men need for women to need a husband.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 25, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Marriage is a joke.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> .. men want the damsel in distress.





Who told you that?


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > .. men want the damsel in distress.
> ...




My awesome powers of deduction...and reading some of the posts on this board.

Not particularly this thread, but many posts from men complaining that woman are ruining the male species for one reason or another.  Too Feminist, woman not needing men anymore, woman making the decisions, woman not being in the home taking care of the man and family, etc etc ad naseam.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Thats not true, I've had my damsel in distress and my life became a living hell.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



lol..sorry to hear.  I hope you recovered from that?  I mean dont get me wrong, its nice to feel needed...sometimes.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



She needed alot of help, I helped put her through school, paid for some of her books, she has a masters degree now and when I met her she worked in a bar. Doing all of that really drained me and I don't think I can do it again, I want a equal partner not a project.


----------



## Toro (Nov 25, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



My wife worked while I was in MBA and carried us.  It put a lot of stress on her.  But since, she has stayed home to raise our son and I've been the breadwinner.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 25, 2013)

Toro said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Yeah I broke up with my ex about a year before she graduated, she landed a job making $30 an hour, held that for about 3 months, than up and eloped with some guy she met on line, quit her job and now lives somewhere on Tennessee with no job and back on foodstamps, being in distress is all she knows. All the education in the world cannot make a person stand on their own 2 feet, I believe that now.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 25, 2013)

My first reaction to your link "why women need husbands" is to answer "to lift heavy objects."

As for people/couples in general, yes, we humans are social animals. We tend to work better in pairs in a lot of activities, it always helps to have good relations instead of broken ones.

However, people's paths in life may be shaped in different directions at different times.

I'd rather a child be brought up with a single parent than having to fight off an abusive one, for example.

It really depends on the people in the relationship what they need. Sometimes, parent-child relations are meant to develop one-on-one. The point is to have healthy relations first, and then the structures in society will follow from there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> 
> Why are men not encouraged to stay home and to have their wives provide for them?



Because biology exists, despite the efforts of the counter-culture to make it otherwise.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Yet another rightwing salvo in their "War on Women"!



So, as a radical leftist - you are openly stating that marriage is a "war on women?"

Looks to me like you are engaging in a "war on families."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> I think it would be more accurate to say that some men need for women to need a husband.



Children NEED a stable family...

But who cares about them?


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be more accurate to say that some men need for women to need a husband.
> ...



Children can HAVE a stable family and be in a one parent household.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> ...



If you want to go with the biological imperatives, men would try and impregnate as many women as possible, and the women would all want to be impregnated by the one most able to provide for them.

Marriage has no biological basis.

And the reason men were the breadwinners (from a biological viewpoint) has nothing to do with today's society.  In todays world, a woman can provide for a family just aswel l as a man can.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Children can HAVE a stable family and be in a one parent household.



As a man who raised three girls alone, I can only say "bullshit."


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be more accurate to say that some men need for women to need a husband.
> ...



Children do better when there are two parents.  But having a father that teaches his daughter that a woman's place is in the home (barefoot & pregnant) is teaching his daughter she is worth less.  And he is teaching her a lie when he tells her she is too weak to live alone.

Its funny, it takes both parents to create the child, but only one of them has to give up all career aspirations when the child is born, and it is (according to many here) the woman's duty to do that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> If you want to go with the biological imperatives, men would try and impregnate as many women as possible, and the women would all want to be impregnated by the one most able to provide for them.
> 
> Marriage has no biological basis.
> 
> And the reason men were the breadwinners (from a biological viewpoint) has nothing to do with today's society.  In todays world, a woman can provide for a family just aswel l as a man can.



Nonsense, and ignorant.

We fight millions of years of biology to further a culture of ignorance.

We evolved to create an environment where the stronger male, seeks out food and protects the weaker female. The female gives birth and is better suited for nurturing offspring - which the large mammary glands demonstrate.

As we have become technologically advanced, we have attempted to subvert biology - but 150 years of technology simply is not sufficient to alter 2 million years of biology.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Children can HAVE a stable family and be in a one parent household.
> ...



Your family was unstable?   In what way?


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Children can HAVE a stable family and be in a one parent household.
> ...



My daughter is 14.  After her father and I divorced, she has only met one man I dated in those 12 years.  We have never had a man living with us.  Maybe I am just lucky that I have a great support structure.  My father, brother or cousins step in when needed with her.  She has seen me work hard to provide for us and be independant.  I would take that any day over her father and i still being married and miserable.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to go with the biological imperatives, men would try and impregnate as many women as possible, and the women would all want to be impregnated by the one most able to provide for them.
> ...



And please enlighten us as to how a mans' physical strength makes him a better provider in todays world?  Unless the only work is manual labor, your claim is bullshit.  And if the man can only find a manual labor job, his wife will probably need to work anyway. 

The large mammary glands are great for breast feeding.  After that, they do nothing to nurture the child.  

Trying to use biology as a reason to keep a woman at home is laughable.   If the wife can make more money than the man, then she is the one who should work and the man should stay home.  That will allow the family the most stability and safety.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Your family was unstable?   In what way?



The lack of a female presence created many challenges. Just as the lack of a male presence does.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Children do better when there are two parents.  But having a father that teaches his daughter that a woman's place is in the home (barefoot & pregnant) is teaching his daughter she is worth less.



Do you think a woman who chooses to be a stay at home mom and raise her children rather than have a big career like her husband might find it somewhat offensive that you think she is "worth less" than him?

Getting the children ready for school, feeding them, changing the baby, cleaning the house, doing the grocery shopping, and putting dinner on the table is hardly a cakewalk, I would imagine.  It may not bring in a $100k salary to the family, but I'll bet it's just as stressful. Do you really think that makes her worth less than her husband?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> And please enlighten us as to how a mans' physical strength makes him a better provider in todays world?



Biology doesn't care about todays world. We evolved over millions of years, a change in technology does not change that



> Unless the only work is manual labor, your claim is bullshit.  And if the man can only find a manual labor job, his wife will probably need to work anyway.
> 
> The large mammary glands are great for breast feeding.  After that, they do nothing to nurture the child.



They developed in the female BECAUSE it is the female that nurtures the young. 



> Trying to use biology as a reason to keep a woman at home is laughable.



"keep women at home.."

LOL

Reality exists - even if it doesn't meet with your agenda. Hominids adapted to our environment in a specific way. Sorry if evolution failed to consult with you prior to the development of our species..



> If the wife can make more money than the man, then she is the one who should work and the man should stay home.  That will allow the family the most stability and safety.



Again, you consider only your social agenda, not biological reality. As a species, we are designed to have a two-parent structure. We have evolved this way in a harsh, natural world. Our technology shields us from that world, but our physical development is thousands of years lagging, regardless of what Cosmo tells you.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 25, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Marriage is a joke.



Perhaps to some!


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Marriage is a joke.
> ...



Marriage is only a joke if you treat it as such.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And please enlighten us as to how a mans' physical strength makes him a better provider in todays world?
> ...



I am not the one with the agenda.  I have said before, if a woman chooses to stay at home that is great.  What I am arguing against is the idea that a woman needs a husband because she is weak or unable to take care of herself.  I have also ridiculed the men who say that any woman who does not is some sort of feminist and causes men to "turn gay" (different thread, but touched on the same topic).

Our evolution created a human designed to live in a wilderness as hunter/gatherers.  In that situation, the woman staying with the children while the man foraged or hunted was the best way.  Unless you are still planning to provide for your family as a hunter/gatherer, those physical attributes are largely irrelevant.

If the woman has worked to develop skills that are worth more, why shouldn't the man stay home and take care of the kids and let her provide a better living for the family?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



The complainers are the ones who can't adapt. The old adage about marriages being doomed to fail because he doesn't want her to change and she expects him to change and they both end up being disappointed about their expectations of each other has some truth to it. 

However for those who view marriage as a partnership of equals and consider themselves to be a team it is another story entirely. They leverage each other's strength and compensate for the weaknesses. Using that approach they develop a lasting relationship.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another rightwing salvo in their "War on Women"!
> ...



Nope, I am stating that the writer of that article is waging a war on women.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...





You need more than that upon which to base sweeping generalizations.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

Toro said:


> Its funny, it takes both parents to create the child, but only one of them has to give up all career aspirations when the child is born, and it is (according to many here) the woman's duty to do that.





Who here has said that?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 25, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> ...



True. 

Motivated by the reactionary rights fear of change, diversity, individual liberty, and the right to self-determination. 



> Round and round we go, asking how women can gain more control over their lives. How can they spend more time with their children? How can they make time for exercise or even a social life? How can they keep their houses in order and still have time to cook?



Where is it written that its solely the responsibility of a woman to keep the house in order and cook. 

The 50s are long gone, thank goodness  the little lady doesnt stay at home and clean house in high heels and pearls anymore.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

c_clayton_jones said:


> derideo_te said:
> 
> 
> > unkotare said:
> ...



*this!*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> *this!*



The old saying is true, stupid is as leftist does....

This threads is simply "Why women need husbands."

It says nothing about "staying home," certainly nothing about "barefoot and pregnant."

But a stable marriage goes against the "war on families" that the left has waged since the 1960's. In America, the open warfare to destroy the family began with the culture wars, and obviously continues to this day. Of course the REAL root of the war you wage against the family goes back far longer than the hippies and their desire for societal collapse.

The war you and the rest of the left fight against the family has it's roots in the 1860's. Karl Marx wrote of the supremacy of the state, and those elements which challenged a supreme state. Religion and family are the top of the list. The concept that a man is responsible to an authority greater than the state made religion an obvious target.

But even more of an issue is the loyalty that men felt toward their families. Lenin spoke at length of the need to dissolve the family, to make children the property of the state at 5 years of age. 

What you, Clayton, and the rest of the left advocate here is nothing new, just a rehash of the ongoing war the left wages on the family. Lenin dictated that "The Party is Mother, the Party is Father," illustrating that the only family that is recognized by the left, is loyalty to the state. While you seek only to expel men from the family structure, you continue the already well established foundation of children as property of the state, rather than as members of a foundational support system that abides and cares for one another.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're right, I did something I usually hate reading myself....generalizations.

How's this:  With some of the men I know and have talked to in regards to dating/ relationships, and comments made on this board, it seems to me that men want a damsel in distress.  Someone who needs their help, that they can go "save" or fix.  Makes them feel all manly with taking charge and making the decisions.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Where is it written that its solely the responsibility of a woman to keep the house in order and cook.






Has anyone here said that it is?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




Do  you believe this type to represent the majority of all men in society?


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 25, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I do believe it is probably about a 75/25 split.  That yes, 75% of men are like this.  Maybe I am wrong, and I hope I am.  Since that leaves little hope for someone like me. I dont need help or saving.  Would I like a partner to come home to that we both put in 100%?  Yes, of course.  Who wouldnt?  But honestly, I am 36 and the options I am seeing out there are very slim.


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> ...



In the Middle Ages, Knights were the causes of Damsels being in distress.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 25, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Children do better when there are two parents.  But having a father that teaches his daughter that a woman's place is in the home (barefoot & pregnant) is teaching his daughter she is worth less.
> ...



He obviously views stay at home moms as worth less. But apparently were the ones who hate women.

Piss on him.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Oh please!   You are gonna try that after pages and pages of the vile crap you spewed about women who want a career or who don't want to be subservient?

Come on, tell us why you never answered my simple question?

You said a woman would be insane to not want to stay at home if you made a good living.  But when I asked if your wife made more money, would you stay at home and take care of the kids, clean the house and cook, you refused to answer.  I asked you over and over and over and you refused to answer.

I have no problem with any woman who chooses to stay home.  But you don't want to give them that choice.  And if they do choose something different, you make some outrageous claim that they are "turning men gay".

So don't even bring your lame lines here.


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 25, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Sometimes you find the right person by being the right person.

There might be single dads out there who are too busy to look or date but they need someone to help them in their life.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



But you think they are worth less. You even said so, you said someone who encourages their daughter to be a stay at home is teaching her to think of herself as a worth less. 

So the question here is, why do you look down at stay at home moms? Why the prejudice?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 25, 2013)

Of course women need husbands.  Someone has to take out the garbage and pick up the dog poop.

When I was single I avoided men that had children lurking about.   They were always looking for a convenient baby sitter while they go off to do whatever.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Iceman said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Are you going to answer the question I asked?  I have answered all the ones you have asked.  And you are wrong in the statement above.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Iceman said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Are men worthless who stay at home and take care of the children while the wife works?


----------



## Iceman (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No I am not.
" But having a father that teaches his daughter that a woman's place is in the home (barefoot & pregnant) is teaching his daughter she is worth less."

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8203671-post82.html

Why the prejudice? Why the hate?


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

drifter said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No they are not.  And I do not think any stay-at-home parent is worthless or worth less.  I think telling daughters that they need to do that is telling them that they are worth less.   I am willing to bet the same Dads (like Iceman) who would tell their daughters that they need to stay home are telling their sons they can be anything they want if they are willing to work for it.  

I have been a stay-at-home Dad.  It is tough as hell.  

And I'd bet the farm that Iceman wants a wife to stay at home, but if she had a better job he would never agree to stay at home while she was the breadwinner.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



I don't care who stays home, but if it's affordable I think one of the parents should, it does make it nicer for the children at least until they hit the teens


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Iceman said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Why not answer the question?   Of course by now you have shown your cowardice, so it is really not an issue.

Yes, the father is telling his daughter she is worth less (not worthless) because the father is telling the son that he can be anything he wants to be.  Taking away the women's choices so the men can pursue their careers is telling them that their dreams are less important.  Actually, it is telling them that any dream but dreaming of being a Mommy and a Wife is wrong.

And Iceman, if you were willing to stay home and let your wife bring home the bacon you would have said so after the 1st or 2nd time of my calling you on it.  So not only are you a chauvinist, you are a coward.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

drifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I agree.  But I also think it is something that each couple should work out.  It shouldn't be "That is the woman's job".


----------



## Drumhead (Nov 25, 2013)

In older days long gone by, women were expected, by their parents, to get married to a good and decent man who would love and care for their daughter. In some cultures this was arranged by the parents solely. They wanted a man who would also protect their daughter once she left the comfort and safety of their household.

My parents, part of that older world (but not the arranged marriage stuff), explained to me the extension of that. The man went out and slayed dragons all day, bringing home what was needed to support the family. He had the full burden of making that happen. And his wife had the responsibility of looking after the family and the house. My mother saw her responsibility as being greater than that of her husband (my father). Why? Everything he worked so hard to provide for her and their family was left to her to maintain, because those were the most valuable possessions they had - family and a homestead. And she joked that my father would screw it all up if it was his responsibility to do all that stuff.

The sense of family, to me, seems to have eroded. Divorce rates rose, and then the system that worked so well for all the prior generations, was now producing real problems. Broken families, and just as badly, women who were left with little or no job skills, and given a partial amount to live on in the form of alimony. Women had no choice but to do what they have done for the last few decades. Demand equal pay for equal work, and so on - and rightly so.

So the new trend of a woman needing a husband... not sure I can follow that as well anymore. Need should probably be replaced with want. 

All that written out, the one thing that I do not think has changed, deep down, are the emotions and feelings. We all want to feel loved, and luck-hope-fate, be loved. Hopefully we never lose that, or else we're doomed.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Both parents should share equal responsibility for sure.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> 
> Why are men not encouraged to stay home and to have their wives provide for them?



Because that goes against your very fiber of being a man.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Oh please!   You are gonna try that after pages and pages of the vile crap you spewed about women who want a career or who don't want to be subservient?



The ONLY one who has suggested that women be subservient is you.

It's a straw man you have erected in your war on the family.



> Come on, tell us why you never answered my simple question?
> 
> You said a woman would be insane to not want to stay at home if you made a good living.  But when I asked if your wife made more money, would you stay at home and take care of the kids, clean the house and cook, you refused to answer.  I asked you over and over and over and you refused to answer.



Do you feel that men are required to answer you, due to your natural superiority?



> I have no problem with any woman who chooses to stay home.  But you don't want to give them that choice.  And if they do choose something different, you make some outrageous claim that they are "turning men gay".



Do you hate men?



> So don't even bring your lame lines here.



Irony...


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> ...



Every fiber of my being a man wanted to provide the best for my family.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



The more important question is why would any parent do that to his daughter? Why would any parent seek to deny his child the ability to be self-sufficient? 

If a woman elects to be a stay at home, thats her right; but that woman should at least have the ability to support herself on her own if, and more likely when, the marriage comes to an end. 

And any responsible parent would make sure his child has the education and training to be self-sufficient, regardless the childs gender.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 26, 2013)

Today women need to know how to be self-sufficient.   Men have no sense of responsibility to wives or children.   They can walk out the door at any time and frequently do so.  If women need to know how to be self-sufficient and take care of themselves financially, men need to know how to wash clothes, cook, clean, and do every bit of homemaking a woman does because that wife can walk out the door any any time and frequently do so.

Both men and women need to know how to take care of whatever comes along because the sense of responsibility to family is gone.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please!   You are gonna try that after pages and pages of the vile crap you spewed about women who want a career or who don't want to be subservient?
> ...



I notice it is almost all men who think a woman's place is in the home.  Several have been adamant about the damages done when they do not comply.

I have no war on the family.  In fact, I am more family oriented than some on this thread, because I put it first.  I do not demand that someone else sacrifice what I am unwilling to sacrifice.  I am simply not one to tolerate the continuation of the idea that women need a husband, whether they want one or not.

I do not claim he is required to answer because of my superiority.  I ridicule him for demanding that others answer his questions, while he refuses to answer someone else's.  I'm also ridiculing him because the question shows his contention that he should not stay home, but his wife should.

I don't hate men at all.  I do hate that some think they should have a woman at their beck & call, or that they are somehow superior to them.  If you look over the thread about men "turning" gay because of women, you can easily see what I mean.

If you see irony it is because you have not paid attention to both sides of the argument.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



On this we agree.  And this is why I have been adamant about my debate with Iceman.  His contention is an independent and strong woman is androgenous and causes men to become gay.  That is a disgusting throwback.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Every fiber of my being a man wanted to provide the best for my family.



Are you a man?

Dayum, I though you were Gloria Steinem...


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Bullsit.
Noody teaches that - it is a leftard lie.

Some girls and women DO want to stay home and be just wives and homemakers - and they should be able to. 
Some wnat to exceed in the professional arena and are not interested in family and kids - and should also be able to.

The vast majority of women, though, want ot combine both family and professional work - and the needs of the that vast majority is neglected the most.

The extremes are highlighted on purpose, so the societal responsibility towards the women which combine family and professional work is negelected and put on the back burner.

Wonder who is brainwashing the extremes and making the highest noise in order to hush the real needs of the women


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Every fiber of my being a man wanted to provide the best for my family.
> ...



thought so, too


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Every fiber of my being a man wanted to provide the best for my family.
> ...



If you think a man cannot be supportive of women and their independence, then we have a different definition of what it means to be a man.

I have no qualms about who I am or that I am a man.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Being a man is being a provider.  That's what we do.  When you aren't providing you can be a stay at home dad but it fucks with you.

Bottom line is men and women aren't the same.  Women are nurturers and men are providers.  You ever seen a chick that has to be the provider?

They complain, are exhausted, disheveled etc.  Women don't WANT to do that shit...they want to hand that over to a dude.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



There have been several men in this thread (and others) who have been very critical & demeaning towards women who want a career.  I did not make it up, I addressed the issue with them.  There have been men here who said women need a husband because they are weak, that have said strong women are  dykes & androgenous (therefore ugly and undesireable)  I addressed those comments.  

I have always maintained support for any woman who chooses to stay at home, if that is their choice.  

I have also maintained that men can stay home just as well.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



In the vast majority of cases you are absolutely correct - that is a normal way of things.
However, there are exceptions and they should also be allowed 

The problm is the normal standards ( the one you described) have been somehow denigrated to unacceptible, where the exceptions instead put on a pedestal.
This is not beneficial for the normal functioning of the society and we are observing the results of this upside down propaganda lie.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I have known some men who stayed at home and some women who provided for their families.  The women I know who complain and are exhausted were the ones trying to do it on their own because the man walked out.

Men and women can be providers, just like both can be the one who stays home.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



There is so much wrong with this statement I dont even know where to start.

Sincerely, The Provider and Nurturer


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



so what? they have their right to that view and tere is certainly not a small segment of women who absolutely share that particular view. Your approach of" let them all work at the conveyer and also run amok providing for the family" is NOT any better than the view you criticize.

And the father ( or the mother) has all the right to encorage their kids to chose one way or the other - and usually they do know their kids much better than anybody outside the family.

You have no role in deciding what parents chose as an option for their children. Except if you decide for your OWN children.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I am just as hard on those who claim a stay-at-home Mom is unacceptable.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



well, that was not my impression from your words.

Acceptable is what makes the person happy.
If she does not want to study and have a professional life - she should not be forced to.
And vice verse.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



My view is that we let each person decide what is right for them.  And I will defend that view.  If you read all that I said you would have seen that I have stated that over and over.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Can be and want to be are two different things.

Just FYI whenever I say something I'm not talking about 100% of the people 100% of the time but women don't want to handle shit at the most they want to be co-captain.  If they have to be captain they're looking around to see if there is a ship they can board.

This pretend world we created where we have to lie and say men and women are the same is the reason we are where we are today.  Women thinking they can do it on their own...THEY CAN but they are lying to themselves to say they prefer it that way.  But since they have to have this "I'm strong and independent" façade going on it turned away from just being strong and able to do it on their own to "I DONT NEED A MAN!!" bullshit out of pride


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I'm sorry you missed some of my statements.  I have simply been adamantly opposed to those who claim a woman's place is in the home.  If the woman chooses that, I'm happy for her.  But to call them names when they want a career or tell them they are too weak is something I feel justified in challenging.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




I'd love to hear it


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 26, 2013)

My deceased husband's daughter is the provider.  Her husband is the stay at home husband.  They have no children.   She's not exhausted.  When she comes home from work dinner is on the table, the house is clean, the clothes washed and ironed.   They just bought a house.  He put in a nice little vegetable garden. He doesn't like working outside the house.   

It takes all kinds.   I had a male roommate once that overstepped his boundaries in household decision making.  He said "A ship has only one captain" to which I answered "You're crew so get used to it or get out."


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



except the person is not an adult popping out from nowhere. and the families, including fathers have an absolute right to encourage their daughters to develop one way or the other.
You, hwever, seem to consider the way of encouraging professional path only to be the valuable approach.
Parents know their kids much better. and if a father or a mother are not especially encouraging for the professional path for their daughter, maybe it is not because thy want her "barefoot and pregnanat", maybe they simly know that she is not very bright and will beneft much more if she is not forced into something she is not suited for?

I have seen too many of those, pushed to pursue "profession" and "studies" where all they really wanted was a husband and kids - and nothing more.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> I notice it is almost all men who think a woman's place is in the home.



You don't "notice" that, it's just a hate fueled delusion you hold.



> Several have been adamant about the damages done when they do not comply.



At least you've seen a 1950's Marlon Brando movie - and shaped your world view as a result..



> I have no war on the family.



Bulshit.

That is exactly what the counter culture is, a war on the family. Begin by expelling the man from the family - which is nearly complete. 

You paint a picture of independent women who have no need of a man. But of course this is a false picture you paint.

26.2% of all children in the U.S. will be raised by women who never married. YEA! What a win, what a wonderful thing - show those men that they are useless and not needed.

82.2% of those children will live in poverty and require government aid. 

Single Parent Statistics in the U.S.

Not quite the "independence" you of the counter culture preach. Not exactly "Murphy Brown."

What you're selling is a lie; a lie that leads to poverty, high crime rates, and despair.

*
Do you want you child to go to prison? If you do, if that is your goal, then the #1 thing you can do to ensure that happens, is have the child out of wedlock.*



> In fact, I am more family oriented than some on this thread, because I put it first.  I do not demand that someone else sacrifice what I am unwilling to sacrifice.  I am simply not one to tolerate the continuation of the idea that women need a husband, whether they want one or not.



I have no ability to gauge how family oriented anyone on an antonymous message board is - you are what you post here. Your posts are decidedly anti-family.



> I do not claim he is required to answer because of my superiority.  I ridicule him for demanding that others answer his questions, while he refuses to answer someone else's.  I'm also ridiculing him because the question shows his contention that he should not stay home, but his wife should.



All very nice, but since he is clearly trolling you, I wouldn't put too much stock in it.



> I don't hate men at all.  I do hate that some think they should have a woman at their beck & call, or that they are somehow superior to them.  If you look over the thread about men "turning" gay because of women, you can easily see what I mean.
> 
> If you see irony it is because you have not paid attention to both sides of the argument.



You recite the line from the far left which is decidedly anti-man.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 26, 2013)

I have seen just as many pushed to be a wife, mother and nothing more, when what they really wanted was a career.

How many men want to be a house husband, father and nothing more?


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



well, you adamantly decided that a father encouraing his daughter to stay at home and be a wife is soehow damaging to that daughter.

A woman is not born a woman - she is a baby at first, a little girl, a child, a teenager and it takes a long way to grow into a woman.
And the parents know their kids much better, than some "wishing the best" outsiders. You do not know what is the best for a particular child.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> I notice it is almost all men who think a woman's place is in the home.  Several have been adamant about the damages done when they do not comply.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate men at all.  I do hate that some think they should have a woman at their beck & call, or that they are somehow superior to them. .




Who here has said all that? You and some others seem overly eager to rail against the above, but I haven't seen anyone on this thread say the things you obviously _want_ to oppose.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



WOW, I am amazed, to say the least


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



"Oh, Emily?  No, she's no that bright.  We are hoping some man will come along to marry her so she doesnt have to learn a usefull skill.  I mean, she probably couldnt learn it anyway.  She will be just fine staying home and taking care of the house and husband"

I have no problem with woman who want to be stay at home moms..and who just wants to be the great mom and wife.  Awesome.  Good for her.  But honestly, I roll my eyes when I hear about a female who doesnt know how to pay bills or balance a budget because the man always did it.  God frobid something happens to him.  She has no useful skill to now be the provider for the family.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 26, 2013)

The whole problem is expectations.  Women should not be raised specifically to stay home.  Men should not be raised specifically to see themselves as providers.   The roles should be subject to change as the needs of the couple change.  It isn't roles of superior/subservient that destroy families, it the lack of commitment on the part of either or both.  

I certainly don't hate men who think they should have a woman at their beck and call.   There are some women who are looking for man who wants them at their beck and call.   They only need to find one another.   Just like there are men who are happy staying home, taking care of the house and doing a bit of gardening, they should find a woman who wants to go out into the world and do corporate battle and wants nothing more than someone to make her homelife comfortable.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> The article is absolutely true but if women want part time jobs and balanced lives, they should not vote dimocrap EVER - because dimocraps are TOXIC for the economy and in the bad economy part-time jobs disappear FIRST.
> 
> So all those Ivy League grads and highly educated women should look into their priorities in voting. They have a choice in their priorities to make - what is more important to them - a  third-trimester abortion legal and contraceptives paid by taxpayer or be able to find a part-time job easily to balance work and family and to pay for the contraceptives themselves. And never have any need for an abortion.



Did you copy and paste that from some right wing Christian blog? 
Why does every issue go back to third trimester abortions for you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Because it is damaging to the daughter.   Maybe the daughter wants to be a singer, or a judge, or a corporate CEO.   Children aren't ciphers, they have dreams of their own.   Just because it's a girl doesn't mean they should be guided out of having those dreams.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > *this!*
> ...



The utterly baseless paranoia of the extreme right would be amusing if it wasn't such an obvious symptom of mental instability.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> "Oh, Emily?  No, she's no that bright.  We are hoping some man will come along to marry her so she doesnt have to learn a usefull skill.  I mean, she probably couldnt learn it anyway.  She will be just fine staying home and taking care of the house and husband"
> 
> I have no problem with woman who want to be stay at home moms..and who just wants to be the great mom and wife.  Awesome.  Good for her.  But honestly, I roll my eyes when I hear about a female who doesnt know how to pay bills or balance a budget because the man always did it.  God frobid something happens to him.  She has no useful skill to now be the provider for the family.



And we wonder why our society is failing...


A mother who nurtures the next generation has "no useful skills," according to those who dictate our culture....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> The utterly baseless paranoia of the extreme right would be amusing if it wasn't such an obvious symptom of mental instability.



Right - because stable families have risen as the radical left assumed control..

Oh wait -

{ The shift is affecting childrens lives. Researchers have consistently found that children born outside marriage face elevated risks of falling into poverty, failing in school or suffering emotional and behavioral problems.

The forces rearranging the family are as diverse as globalization and the pill. Liberal analysts argue that shrinking paychecks have thinned the ranks of marriageable men, while conservatives often say that the sexual revolution reduced the incentive to wed and that safety net programs discourage marriage. }

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/us/for-women-under-30-most-births-occur-outside-marriage.html?_r=0

What a blessing you leftists are to children and society....


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > "Oh, Emily?  No, she's no that bright.  We are hoping some man will come along to marry her so she doesnt have to learn a usefull skill.  I mean, she probably couldnt learn it anyway.  She will be just fine staying home and taking care of the house and husband"
> ...



Nice way to twist my words.  Being a stay at home parent is not an easy thing (as I have already said) but what about when something happens to that other parent who is the provider?  Now the parents who has stayed home for the past 20 years has to enter the workforce.  Did she have a degree before staying home for 20 years?  Hopefully she kept up with the changing world of her degree.  If not, she starts from ground zero, degree or not.    If she didnt have a degree, now she gets to try to find a job that isnt minimum wage so she can bring enough home to pay the bills and put food onthe table.

Everyone should be raised to be independant.  To be able to survive on their own if need be.  Would a partner be great?  yes, of course.  But as someone said before...need and want are two different things.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Nice way to twist my words.



No twist involved.

Sure, you'll back away and blow lots of smoke, but that is EXACTLY the position of your of the left, a mother is useless.



> Being a stay at home parent is not an easy thing (as I have already said)



And pointless, as they have no useful skills - according to you of the left. The job of raising the next generation is one you view with contempt.

At least, it's one you believe should be done by government institutions, rather than by mothers dedicated to their children.



> but what about when something happens to that other parent who is the provider?  Now the parents who has stayed home for the past 20 years has to enter the workforce.



What an absurd question. Those advocating that women need no husband, can have children without any support structure, living on government aid, asks what happens if the man is no longer there?

Was your purpose to be ironic?



> Did she have a degree before staying home for 20 years?



Actually, the vast majority of women with degrees get married before having children.

{One group still largely resists the trend: college graduates, who overwhelmingly marry before having children. That is turning family structure into a new class divide, with the economic and social rewards of marriage increasingly reserved for people with the most education. }

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/us/for-women-under-30-most-births-occur-outside-marriage.html?_r=0

The bullshit that single motherhood is the path to independence is sold to the least educated and most vulnerable in society.

I see this as calculated war on families by the left. While men are reviled and demeaned, women suffer more, and children suffer the most.



> Hopefully she kept up with the changing world of her degree.  If not, she starts from ground zero, degree or not.    If she didnt have a degree, now she gets to try to find a job that isnt minimum wage so she can bring enough home to pay the bills and put food onthe table.



And no doubt this is all the fault of men...



> Everyone should be raised to be independant.  To be able to survive on their own if need be.  Would a partner be great?  yes, of course.  But as someone said before...need and want are two different things.



Poverty tracks exactly with your goal of women who reject the family model.

The damage you do is immeasurable. Your war on the family is a war on our next generation.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



If you had read the comparison I made to clarify, I talked about the difference between what some tell their sons as opposed to what they tell their daughters.

And it is funny that you defend everyone's right to their own opinion, except for when I express mine.

My posts have been about each person being able to choose what is best for them.  I don't see you berating the man who said women need a husband because they are weak.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



expound


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > The utterly baseless paranoia of the extreme right would be amusing if it wasn't such an obvious symptom of mental instability.
> ...



The failure of the greed obsessed right to pay living wages and benefits has forced mothers to go out to work so your "holier than thou" allegations are nothing but partisan hypocrisy.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Nice way to twist my words.



No twist involved.

Sure, you'll back away and blow lots of smoke, but that is EXACTLY the position of your of the left, a mother is useless.

I never said a mother is useless, not once.



> Being a stay at home parent is not an easy thing (as I have already said)



And pointless, as they have no useful skills - according to you of the left. The job of raising the next generation is one you view with contempt.

At least, it's one you believe should be done by government institutions, rather than by mothers dedicated to their children.

She has no useful skill outside of the home.  Please tell me what she can do outside of the home if she went from high school, to being married for 20 years and raising children?  A job that isnt minimum wage, that will provide for her and her children, god forbid soemthing happen to her husband.


What an absurd question. Those advocating that women need no husband, can have children without any support structure, living on government aid, asks what happens if the man is no longer there?

Was your purpose to be ironic?

I am not advocating single motherhood and doing it all alone.  I am advocating people being independant and having a skill.  Ya know, something where they DONT have to be on the government dime should something happen to the provider.


Actually, the vast majority of women with degrees get married before having children.

{One group still largely resists the trend: college graduates, who overwhelmingly marry before having children. That is turning family structure into a new class divide, with the economic and social rewards of marriage increasingly reserved for people with the most education. }

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/us/for-women-under-30-most-births-occur-outside-marriage.html?_r=0

The bullshit that single motherhood is the path to independence is sold to the least educated and most vulnerable in society.

I see this as calculated war on families by the left. While men are reviled and demeaned, women suffer more, and children suffer the most.



> Hopefully she kept up with the changing world of her degree.  If not, she starts from ground zero, degree or not.    If she didnt have a degree, now she gets to try to find a job that isnt minimum wage so she can bring enough home to pay the bills and put food onthe table.



And no doubt this is all the fault of men...

Oh please, tell me where I said that.



> Everyone should be raised to be independant.  To be able to survive on their own if need be.  Would a partner be great?  yes, of course.  But as someone said before...need and want are two different things.



Poverty tracks exactly with your goal of women who reject the family model.

The damage you do is immeasurable. Your war on the family is a war on our next generation.

lol..actually my daughter is growing up to be a very independant lady who will have a skill so she can support herself and make her own path in life.  She hopefully will meet a man who will not be intimidated by her and who will work together with her to create a happy strong family.


----------



## NLT (Nov 26, 2013)

Bodey and seabitch need husbands, oops my bad they are husbands.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

NLT said:


> Bodey and seabitch need husbands, oops my bad they are husbands.



Did you pay a 5th grader for that joke?


----------



## Freemason9 (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> The article is absolutely true but if women want part time jobs and balanced lives, they should not vote dimocrap EVER - because dimocraps are TOXIC for the economy and in the bad economy part-time jobs disappear FIRST.
> 
> So all those Ivy League grads and highly educated women should look into their priorities in voting. They have a choice in their priorities to make - what is more important to them - a  third-trimester abortion legal and contraceptives paid by taxpayer or be able to find a part-time job easily to balance work and family and to pay for the contraceptives themselves. And never have any need for an abortion.



Wait, it must be the liberul's fault.

LOL


----------



## Freemason9 (Nov 26, 2013)

Women are in the workforce because they are a cheaper source of labor for capitalists. Period. If women left the workforce, we would effectively have full employment and MUCH higher wages. This will never be allowed to happen in this economic system.

Why do you think we have such lax immigration policies? An excess supply of laborers means lower wages.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

Whenever I bring up some of these topics 1 of 2 things always happen:

1.  Women will say "Wow!" or "Really?" but never explain the reason for that reaction

or 

2.  Women will say "Not every woman" which is a dodge because you know everything doesn't apply to everyone


----------



## KevinWestern (Nov 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...



Here's one comment I'd like to make. All high school students (generally speaking) are encouraged to go to college (male/female). After college, many students are $30-50k in debt. 

To ask a man to make enough money to help cover his and her debt repayments for 20 years (potentially $60-$100k in total) in addition to all other living expenses is a tall order, don't you agree?

The moment the Establishment started encouraging all students, regardless of talent, motivation, skill, etc to "go to a 4 year college" is the moment this idea of a "primary breadwinner" went out the window.

We need to change this first.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> The failure of the greed obsessed right to pay living wages and benefits has forced mothers to go out to work so your "holier than thou" allegations are nothing but partisan hypocrisy.



And yet, nothing in statistics about "mothers going out to work,"  only the rise of unwed motherhood - promoted by you leftists - with Diana1180 as the archetypical feminist telling homemakers that they have no value or "useful skills."

Your war on the family rages on, with children the casualties.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Wait, it must be the liberul's fault.
> 
> LOL



No, the damage caused by the counter-culture's destruction of the family is the fault of BOOOOOSSSSHHH. Obama said so!


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > The failure of the greed obsessed right to pay living wages and benefits has forced mothers to go out to work so your "holier than thou" allegations are nothing but partisan hypocrisy.
> ...



lol..this is the first time I have ever been called a Feminist.  And you are taking my words out of context.  I have never said they have no value.  And you tell me what skill they will have to support a family after 20 years of staying home and raising the kids and keeping the house clean.  

All I said is that people, men and woman, need a way to support themselves if the need should arise.  If my daughter wants to grow up and marry a man and together they decide she should stay home and raise the children, great.  But I will also tell her she needs to do something outside of the home that makes her marketable.  Such as volunteering.  She can volunteer and learn skills that can be developed into a career should the need arise.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > The failure of the greed obsessed right to pay living wages and benefits has forced mothers to go out to work so your "holier than thou" allegations are nothing but partisan hypocrisy.
> ...



There was always unwed mothers, they were just forced to give up their children and sent away. 
Three years ago I met my oldest cousin for the first time. No one knew about him. My aunts other children didn't even know about him. 

I am sorry we no longer shun unwed mothers. One day maybe you will get over it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> There was always unwed mothers,



Right, the frequency hasn't increased at all... GLORIOUS PARTY DICTATES!



> they were just forced to give up their children and sent away.



ROFL

Even discounting for the fact that the above was posted by you, that is astoundingly stupid.



> Three years ago I met my oldest cousin for the first time. No one knew about him. My aunts other children didn't even know about him.



Well, you know those backwards 1970's - with women sold at auction by evil Republicans..





> I am sorry we no longer shun unwed mothers. One day maybe you will get over it.



Yes, children are so much better off with an unwed mother...

You leftists sure are smart....


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > There was always unwed mothers,
> ...



What do you have against single unwed mothers?  You do know they are single because whatever man made them pregnant...also left them, right?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > The failure of the greed obsessed right to pay living wages and benefits has forced mothers to go out to work so your "holier than thou" allegations are nothing but partisan hypocrisy.
> ...



Your failure to recognize your own role in harming society and children is why you are dooming the right to political oblivion. Enjoy your moment in the "sun". It will pass, but not soon enough, and then the adults can put this nation back on track to the future.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> What do you have against single unwed mothers?



I have the ability to reason. I have the eduction requisite to analyze facts and draw a logical conclusion.

Because of this, I look at the rates of poverty, the dysfunctional social life, and the level of crime associated with the mass numbers of fatherless children and can only conclude that those of you promoting this disastrous situation are driven by malice.



> You do know they are single because whatever man made them pregnant...also left them, right?



Is that what it is? Damn, it's 1950, right?

{Teen Mothers

    Teen mothers are less likely to complete high school (only one in three receives a high school diploma) and only 1.5% has a college degree by age 30.
    Nearly 80% of unmarried teen mothers end up on welfare, a much higher percentage than their older counterparts. Almost 50% of all teen mothers and over 75% of unmarried teen mothers began receiving welfare within five years of the birth of their first child.
    While we may imagine that a teen pregnancy is a the result of a one-time mistake, nearly 25% of teen mothers have a second birth before turning twenty.
    Teen mothers are less likely to qualify for a high-paying job since only two-thirds of teen moms have a high school diploma.
    Teen moms are less likely to attend college.

Children of Teen Mothers

    Babies of teen mothers are more likely to be born prematurely and at low birth weight, which raises the probabilities of infant death, blindness, deafness, chronic respiratory problems, mental retardation, mental illness, and cerebral palsy; it also doubles the chance that a child will later be diagnosed as having dyslexia, hyperactivity, or another disability.
    These children are also at greater risk of abuse and neglect.
    The sons of teen mothers are 13% more likely to end up in prison while teen daughters are 22% more likely to become teen mothers themselves.
    If an unmarried teen mother did not end up receiving her high school diploma, there is a 64% chance that the child will grow up in poverty. The child of a married high-school-graduate, however, has only a 7% chance of growing up in poverty.}

Background on Teenage Pregnancy | Do Something

Yeah, what you promote *IS* evil.


----------



## snowman (Nov 26, 2013)

A woman without a man to guide her quickly runs amok.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you have against single unwed mothers?
> ...



Where the hell am I promoting teen pregnancy?  I never even brought it up.  Teen pregnancy is a completely different issue from what we were discussing.

So this hatred you have for single unwed mothers...you also have for single unwed fathers, right?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you have against single unwed mothers?
> ...



In theory if Uncensored2008 actually had the "ability to reason" and the "eduction [sic] requisite to analyze facts and draw a logical conclusion" he would be 100% in favor of the ACA.

Because the ACA provides contraceptives to women thereby reducing the number of unintended pregnancies, unwed mothers and children living in poverty.

But since he doesn't have any of those skills he is just using those statistics as a blunt weapon to beat up on the left for his own partisan satisfaction to "prove" to himself that he is "right"! And that is who is really "promoting evil" around here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Where the hell am I promoting teen pregnancy?  I never even brought it up.  Teen pregnancy is a completely different issue from what we were discussing.
> 
> So this hatred you have for single unwed mothers...you also have for single unwed fathers, right?



Teen pregnancy is one of the major aspects of the brave new world of fatherless children that you appear to promote.

But rather than the liberating act that you portray, the reality is much darker - particularly for the children involved.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> In theory if Uncensored2008 actually had the "ability to reason" and the "eduction [sic] requisite to analyze facts and draw a logical conclusion" he would be 100% in favor of the ACA.
> 
> Because the ACA provides contraceptives to women thereby reducing the number of unintended pregnancies, unwed mothers and children living in poverty.



Well, all praise our beloved Messiah® - who has again saved us all through his magnificence...

ROFL

You sycophants are a hoot.

So tell me brite boi - when your little tin god put forth fascist care, was this the first that humans ever heard of birth control? Has access to birth control been blocked (by BOOOOOSSSSHHH) all this time, and only your fucktarded little god could bring it to the people?



> But since he doesn't have any of those skills he is just using those statistics as a blunt weapon to beat up on the left for his own partisan satisfaction to "prove" to himself that he is "right"! And that is who is really "promoting evil" around here.



Facts on a leftist are like salt on a slug...

As you again prove.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

snowman said:


> A woman without a man to guide her quickly runs amok.



A woman without direction is a paper boat on a lake of fire


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



you know we are not all equal in our abilities, right?

and a necessity is a great teacher. even to a dumb one.

balancing the family budget used to be taught in the high school in this country - and that is not a rocket science and can be taught even to somebody not very bright overall.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > The article is absolutely true but if women want part time jobs and balanced lives, they should not vote dimocrap EVER - because dimocraps are TOXIC for the economy and in the bad economy part-time jobs disappear FIRST.
> ...



I know you are an idiot and can not understand the written text. Should I make it bold and size 3, so you can read it slowly and aloud to comprehend the written text?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?



I need my wife. She needs me.

That's the way it is with healthy people.

You really wouldn't understand.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



no, it is NOT damaging to the daughter. If the daughter has the talents to be a singer or a judge or a corporate CEO her parents are not going to stop her and they are going to be the first ones to encourage her - if she has the abilities.
But if the daughter is not the brightest one and does not have any talents and studying comes with difficulties to her - a loving father and a mother would not push her to obtain an engineering degree or to medical school just to prove the Johnson's their daughter can do it. Or to satisfy their own unfulfilled aspirations. 
To much trauma in daughter's life is happening because of that exaggerating push to success by the parents where the daughter herself does not want it.

I have never ever seen in my life any parents STOPPING a talented and smart girl from achieving whatever she wants but I have seen way too much unneeded tears and unhappiness because of the parents pressure to become successful, when all what the girl was wanting herself is to - get married and have a family and live me alone with those stupid studies!!!


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



But that is simply a LIE. Parents tell their daughters the same as they tell their sons - if they are reasonable loving parents, they know how to differentiate between a smart kid and a not that smart one and guide them in their life choices independently of the gender.

If they view their kids as some kind of self ego fulfillment - they will push ant torture their kids with their OWN, parental, aspirations instead of letting the child be happy at the level they are born with to achieve that.
Boys can be traumatized by unnecessary high goals the same way as girls are.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



well, you are a leftist. But your views on the family and gender roles are NORMAL ones, not a skewed idiotic feminist ( American style) agenda the standard American leftists profess all the time


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > The article is absolutely true but if women want part time jobs and balanced lives, they should not vote dimocrap EVER - because dimocraps are TOXIC for the economy and in the bad economy part-time jobs disappear FIRST.
> ...



no, it is a leftard's fault


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?



No its women who need constant convincing they don't need a man.  That's why you never hear a song from a guy saying he don't need women but you always hear a chick trying to convince themselves they can go it alone.

They can...they just don't want to.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana1180 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



that's a lie. or are you projecting your victimhood on everybody?

there are single mothers in this society in such extremely high numbers because it is a way to receive a government paycheck AND DO NOTHING - if you are a single mother.
cut that paycheck to 3-5 years only - and the problem will almost cease to exist.
Together with poverty.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?
> ...



or if they do they might find out eventually they don't like it


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Exactly right!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





"Moment in the sun"? The left controls the Senate and the White House right now. Before 2010 you had the House as well. Why haven't your 'adults'  put the nation "back on track to the future"  by now?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > In theory if Uncensored2008 actually had the "ability to reason" and the "eduction [sic] requisite to analyze facts and draw a logical conclusion" he would be 100% in favor of the ACA.
> ...



Thank you for tacitly admitting to being both a hypocrite and lying about yourself.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?
> ...



Fascinating that earlier you claimed to be raising 3 daughters as a single father and yet now you are admitting to being married? That flushing sound you hear is your credibility.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



This is why nobody needs you.  You're a nasty wanker.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Fascinating that earlier you claimed to be raising 3 daughters as a single father and yet now you are admitting to being married? That flushing sound you hear is your credibility.



You're not terribly bright - you know that?

My youngest daughter is 30.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I understood the lunatic crap you wrote. I was just wondering if you copy and paste some of the crap you spew from right wing blogs. 
I guess you are too stupid to get my point. 

And why does every thing go back to abortions for you?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



The term "stuck on stupid" seems to be running rampant throughout the responses on the right.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> The term "stuck on stupid" seems to be running rampant throughout the responses on the right.



Ironic post is ironic.....


Luissa and Derideo, betwixt the two have an IQ pool nearing double digits....


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > There was always unwed mothers,
> ...



You are a special kind of stupid. 

And why do you hate unwed mothers? 
And why do you get to decide who is better off raising their child or not? 
I am an unwed mother and my child lives a better life than some children with two parents. 

Get your head out of the sand, idiot.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Pretty much. 
According to Uncensored women in the 50s willingly went to live " with relatives upstate", and always willingly gave up their children.... Because God Knows unwed mothers can't possibly raise their children. 
Everything is rainbows and unicorns in his world.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Wow! You really hate single mothers. 

Who supported you during your three years off?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> You are a special kind of stupid.
> 
> And why do you hate unwed mothers?



Why do you hate children?



> And why do you get to decide who is better off raising their child or not?



Again Luissa, you are at best special needs level in your intellect (I mean this most sincerely) - but facts are facts. The social disaster that your ilk has unleashed on this nation since the 1960's has had an effect similar to a nuclear bomb. Millions of lives destroyed through poverty and failed communities.

But you proudly march forward, leaving a path of destruction that Sherman would have been proud of, in your wake.



> I am an unwed mother and my child lives a better life than some children with two parents.
> 
> Get your head out of the sand, idiot.



If what you claim is true, it is a statistical anomaly.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Stupidity is clearly a prerequisite for being conservative.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Pretty much.
> According to Uncensored women in the 50s willingly went to live " with relatives upstate", and always willingly gave up their children.... Because God Knows unwed mothers can't possibly raise their children.
> Everything is rainbows and unicorns in his world.



Luissa, you are a retard without a shred of integrity.

Of course the one claiming that women were "sent upstate" was Diana, you're just too stupid, and too dishonest to follow along.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That. 

And never contributes anything of value.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > You are a special kind of stupid.
> ...



So for the good of society we should force women to give up their children?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > There was always unwed mothers,
> ...



I was referring to this post, idiot. 

Like I said, your head is in the sand. 

My aunt was forced to hide when she began showing and she didn't want to give up her child. 
And I never said republicans were selling women. I didn't mention republicans at all.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Now this is just sheer stupidity.

Vox you believe that women need husbands because they dont want to be running the show.  They WANT a husband that will do it and take those burdens off of her.

But here you are claiming that women are doing exactly what they DONT want to do for the CHANCE to get govt Benefits?  They push away the very thing you say they want and need for something they MIGHT get.

This is stupid.  You reduce the number of years and suddenly what?  Guys come back into the womans lives and everything is great?  Men will suddenly tie the knot because no more govt to interfere?

What planet are you on and how strong is the stuff you're smoking?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Her planet lacks any trace of oxygen.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That.
> 
> And never contributes anything of value.



Ironic post is ironic...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> So for the good of society we should force women to give up their children?



For the good of society, you should resume taking your meds.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I was referring to this post, idiot.



Good god but you're fucking retarded...



> Like I said, your head is in the sand.
> 
> My aunt was forced to hide when she began showing and she didn't want to give up her child.
> And I never said republicans were selling women. I didn't mention republicans at all.



A grasp of sarcasm requires at least a double digit IQ.

You'll never grasp it....


----------



## Iceman (Nov 26, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Women are in the workforce because they are a cheaper source of labor for capitalists. Period. If women left the workforce, we would effectively have full employment and MUCH higher wages. This will never be allowed to happen in this economic system.
> 
> Why do you think we have such lax immigration policies? An excess supply of laborers means lower wages.



Bingo.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



This is sheer stupidity. 

Ignorant as well. 

TANF benefits are already subject to a lifetime limit, in most states 48 months. Thats been the case since 1996. 

And its also a fact that a significant number of single mothers are single as a consequence of the father leaving the home, or otherwise abandoning the family. 

Yet another rightist who contributes nothing of value.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to this post, idiot.
> ...



Yeah, right Uncensored. All your other comments back up your opinion. 
Please don't try to cover up your stupidity by throwing out insults. You are only fooling yourself.


----------



## Diana1180 (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much.
> ...



Please quote me where I said this.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I certainly don't need YOU, piss off


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



you don't understand the basic words and I am already used to it.
now get to the text and try to comprehend it.
or is abortion and sex and contraception all you can think of? poor unsatisfied vagina with vocal cords


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > The term "stuck on stupid" seems to be running rampant throughout the responses on the right.
> ...



who think women interests, needs and rights are fixed on contraception, sex and abortions only.

but that is the way the left programs those idiots.
it is not women's rights - it is "reproductive rights" only, so, God forbid , some of the women will get off the brainwashing program and think for themselves and decide that "reproductive rights" is the least of their real concern but a perfect distraction for the idiots like Luissa or Noomi, or Derideo


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



gosh you are stupid. All leftards are but you have produced some flashes of possible brain activity earlier, so there was a chance of possible coherence. not anymore - the same idiocy as all those sarahs, luissas and other derideos - which all can think about their unsatisfactory area of life only 

if there is no guarantee of the constant paycheck from the government for the uterine work of producing children out of the wedlock, the activity stops and the vicious circle of poverty as well.
As it was before this idiocy of rewarding the irresponsibility was started.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



How?  Besides the fact that there is no "guarantee" and not such thing as a "constant paycheck".  You neglicted to say why women would reverse everything they want and desire for the possibility of a check

For example I say "Get rid of x and y happens"

You forgot to say how.  Now show how wrong I am instead of just repeating wrong wrong wrong...prove it.

How?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Okay, so you are just parrot. Got it. 

Is that another $1 you heard?


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



how what?
if there is no financial reward for having a child out of the wedlock - there won't be any drive to make a living in this way.
There is a guarantee right now - until the child is 18 there are numerous handouts.
They should be limited to the time until the child goes to school - and then cut off. The mother can work, can finish school while receiving help and if she knows that the help is going to be only temporary - she might either use one of the contraception methods available and not have children before being married or get herself organized and get some education and a job to have a living after the "free stuff" is cut off.

it will address the issue of the constant vicious circle of poverty in the lower economic segment of the society.
For the higher segment it is not so pertinent - women in the higher segment usually do not have children before marriage as they know that it is a recipe for poverty and misery ahead.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 26, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Wrong again, as usual. 

Welfare Reform policy places a family cap on TANF benefits when children are born to a Cash recipient, reducing or eliminating the benefit for those additional children. 

This has also been in place since 1996. 

Consequently the vicious circle of poverty is a rightist contrivance and myth, as is the moronic notion that receipt of public assistance constitutes  rewarding irresponsibility. 

The fact is the majority of those who receive public assistance do so for only a short period of time, never to return; and those who do receive assistance for longer periods of time represent a minuscule percentage of the population. Moreover, longer-term recipients often suffer significant barriers to work or education opportunities, such as learning disabilities, physical incapacitates, or being located in a rural venue absent access to transportation. 

Issues of poverty, public assistance, deprivation, and single parenthood are complex and not subject to naïve, simplistic solutions commonly advocated by ignorant conservatives. 

But conservatives arent interested in finding solutions, theyre content to keep their contrivances and lies concerning public assistance and welfare queens alive and well, perceived to be some useful political weapon, the proof of this can be found on this forum, and in this very thread.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



TANF is not the only handout given'' and it is not the only one given to the single mothers - there numerous , housing including.so wrong again on your part.

as usual.


----------



## Indofred (Nov 26, 2013)

Marriage is needed so the woman can be assured of care and comfort as she needs it; especially when pregnant or looking after small children.
I see it as my duty to do the best I can for my wife and child.
In return; she looks after me; cooking when I get home from work and making sure the servants keep the place clean and do the ironing so I have a fresh shirt every day.

I believe marriage is the only way to go when it comes to a serious relationship and marriage should not be watered down in any way with all this PC crap we see.

It's there to provide a secure environment for all concerned.

Of course, there are problems with some partners in marriage, abusive husbands or really crap wives, nothing is perfect but marriage does a lot to keep things in order.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?



OMG. Tell me about it. And there's one person I just stopped respecting this very moment, because I had NO IDEA he was such an ass.

Live and learn.


----------



## Vox (Nov 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



My husband .

and the maternity leave is paid. By my taxes.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 27, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



There isn't...that thing you are calling a "reward" would be given up in a heartbeat for the "reward" of having a husband and father in the house




> There is a guarantee right now - until the child is 18 there are numerous handouts.



Again, just because you say guarantee a bunch doesn't mean one exists.  If it was guaranteed you wouldn't need to qualify for it.




> They should be limited to the time until the child goes to school - and then cut off. The mother can work, can finish school while receiving help and if she knows that the help is going to be only temporary - she might either use one of the contraception methods available and not have children before being married or get herself organized and get some education and a job to have a living after the "free stuff" is cut off.



It is temporary so....



> it will address the issue of the constant vicious circle of poverty in the lower economic segment of the society.



No it wouldn't.  Pulling up the ladder doesn't address the issue of survivors at the bottom of the pit and ending assistance wont magically make single mothers disappear.  This is why you are having such a hard time explaining how because it doesn't make sense unless you want to try it again



> For the higher segment it is not so pertinent - women in the higher segment usually do not have children before marriage as they know that it is a recipe for poverty and misery ahead.



And don't forget being from that higher segment means they are better people...just kidding...it means they have higher segments of family to assist too.  You just believe they have children out of wedlock and don't need assistance because they are better humans


----------



## Vox (Nov 27, 2013)

> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



And if a women works for a certain amount a time and then goes on TANF, it isn't her tax dollars? 
I always love people who think it is justified when they receive help or use a program paid for by the "their" tax dollars, but judge others who do the same.


----------



## Vox (Nov 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



you know perfectly well which segment I am referring to and they did not work first and then went on TANF.
stop taking everything so personally 
the virus is spreading - there are generations now which have never worked a day but receiving the handouts.

plus there are no universal maternity leaves in this country - your stupid feminists did not bother to fight for that.
But there are legal third trimester abortions instead - enjoy, it must be extremely helpful for you


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



How do you know if they worked or not? 
And we aren't talking about abortion.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 27, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I would address your posts point-by-point, but my brain won't stop swearing in tongues. The only identifiable phrase I can pick out is "Know how I know you're a dick?"

When my daughter was young, she wanted a dad. I explained life a bit, and concluded by informing her that me getting married wouldn't guarantee her a good dad any more than it would guarantee me a good husband.

Staying single is what some of us did on the best interest of our child. My stepfather adopted me in fifth grade and adopted me in sixth. They married when I was four, had been together since I was three so yes: I believed him when he explained that this is how young women learned about sex.

Now, I may not represent the norm. But it is my truth. And I did go on to marry a dear friend that I was co-workers with for the better part of a decade. Not for economic reasons, because I knew how to live within my means. No, I married for love.

This thread - it is just crazy to me. Women are supposed to need a man in their life? And then what. Go mildly depressed until she finds her "other half?" 

What a load of tosh.


----------



## Vox (Nov 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I know. there is such thing called statistics.

yes, we are talking about abortion - any time the question of non-existing universal maternity leave in this country arises I will remind you about the great advantage you have instead of it - the advantage not existing in any country where women have maternity leaves, daycare and pregnancy protection at work - but they lack the biggest achievement the American women have - the possibility of the third trimester abortion 
Be proud of what you have and what feminists have achieved for you


----------



## Luissa (Nov 27, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Care to show me those statistics? 

Do you even know my opinion on third trimester abortions? 
I am guessing no. You are just a troll, who spews right wing propaganda any chance you get.


----------



## Vox (Nov 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



cdc.gov and bureau of labor statistics - for the starters

get your ass up and work yourself, your laziness. 

your opinion on the third trimester abortion is irrelevant.
as are you for the masters whose song in choir you are singing.

Instead of enjoying a paid maternity leave


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 28, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Is Vox really so ignorant that she believes that only in the USA it is possible to obtain a third trimester abortion? Does she know how few of them there are each year? Does she have a clue as to why they occur? Or does she still believe the utterly debunked myth that it was because a pregnant woman in her third trimester changed her mind about having a child?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?





Is it so abhorrent a notion that women need men just as men need women (in the normal course of things), or that a wife needs her husband and a husband needs his wife?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 28, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



It would seem so. 

Of course, the social right isnt interested in facts that conflict with their errant dogma, or impede their efforts to legislate morality.


----------



## Vox (Nov 28, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



it is you who is ignorant. LEGAL third trimester abortion does not exist anywhere else in the civilized world except some of the US states.

but the brainwashed idiots like you would consider preecclampsia to be a medical reason for a third trimester abortion, so your ignorance is not surprising :

and I am not surprised that it is an idiot Derideo, who already once was engaged in this discussion and was shown that in the vast majority of the civilized world even SECOND trimester abortion on demand is impossible, but the brainwashed leftard still sings the already debunked tune


----------



## Luissa (Nov 28, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I actually have a job. And take care of myself. I am guessing you don't since you post all day every day. 
So you can't provide statistics? Is that what you are saying? 
You made a claim, back it up. I will be waiting, 

And now my opinion is irrelevant because it doesn't match what you assumed about me?


----------



## Vox (Nov 28, 2013)

for the ignorant liars out there - only China, Vietnam and North Korea allow legal third trimester abortions on demand.

Stellar company the US is with


----------



## Vox (Nov 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


enjoy
Poverty - U.S Census Bureau
http://www.census.gov/prod/2013pubs/acs-21.pdf
Women?s Employment among Blacks, Whites, and Three Groups of Latinas
http://www.nber.org/papers/w7491.pdf?new_window=1
Single Motherhood Increases Dramatically For Certain Demographics, Census Bureau Reports

p.s. this thread is not about you, you ignorant and self-centered idiot


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You guys still trying to convince yourselves that women need you?
> ...



But that is not the subject at hand. Those people already have each other. We are discussing women who choose to be single.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And a weird bunch they are!


----------



## Luissa (Nov 28, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



So your proof is to bring up what ethnic groups are poor?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 28, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



If it isn't about me, why make your posts about me? 
You made a claim, I asked you to back it up with proof and you called me lazy. 
Such a troll.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 28, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Interesting how even our language reflects the bias, as no one questions men who choose to remain single.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 28, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I know! I was thinking that several hours ago. Two of my best friends are single. One never married, one was married and it sucked. The three of us are agreed that being single is wonderful. We can list the reasons why. The 'payoff' of being married ... well, let's just say some women think the price is too high.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 28, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> ...


You got that Right! 

In typical Right-wing fashion, Women are attacked if they work, as in the OP, and attacked if they don't work siphoning off the money of those who do work, as below.

May 17, 2012
RUSH:    How can 88 million people afford not to work in this country?  *They can afford not to work because the ones who do work see enough of their income siphoned off to be redistributed to these people. *


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 28, 2013)

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says womens need husbands...
> 
> ... to keep `em in line...
> 
> ...


Where have I heard that before?
I remember!

July 22, 2008
RUSH:   *So women who get divorced get dumber 'cause there's no smart guy around to keep 'em in line*...

July 22, 2008
RUSH:    *Single, divorced, widowed, separated women, no man around, the brain goes south. *

November 6, 2008
RUSH: Snerdley, do you remember we had a survey not long ago about unmarried women,* women that are not in a relationship are stupider than women who are in a relationship? * Remember that?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 29, 2013)

Vox said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...





> How Can Preeclampsia Affect My Baby and Me?
> 
> *Preeclampsia can prevent the placenta from receiving enough blood, which can cause your baby to be born very small. It is also one of the leading causes of premature births, and the complications that can follow, including learning disabilities, epilepsy, cerebral palsy, hearing and vision problems.*
> 
> ...



Preeclampsia & Eclampsia: Risk Factors, Signs & Symptoms, and Treatment

Stroke, heart failure, stillbirths but according to Vox women must just accept these risks because they are pregnant. The almighty fetus must be worshiped while the lives of pregnant women are just a blood sacrifice to Vox's pagan beliefs.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 29, 2013)

Vox said:


> for the ignorant liars out there - only China, Vietnam and North Korea allow legal third trimester abortions on demand.
> 
> Stellar company the US is with



The level of sheer ignorance and stupidity in this post is unbelievable.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 29, 2013)

Vox said:


> for the ignorant liars out there - only China, Vietnam and North Korea allow legal third trimester abortions on demand.
> 
> Stellar company the US is with



You forgot Canada. 
They usually have to send them to the US to gain services, but there is no restriction. 
Is there a reason you left Canada out?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 29, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > for the ignorant liars out there - only China, Vietnam and North Korea allow legal third trimester abortions on demand.
> ...



Shhhh Vox is a doctor.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...




Honorary doctorate from Glen Beck University?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 29, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Something like that.


----------



## Indofred (Dec 2, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Marriage is needed so the woman can be assured of care and comfort as she needs it; especially when pregnant or looking after small children.
> I see it as my duty to do the best I can for my wife and child.
> In return; she looks after me; cooking when I get home from work and making sure the servants keep the place clean and do the ironing so I have a fresh shirt every day.
> 
> ...



I got as red for that and from a woman, no less?
It must have been an extremist feminist lesbian.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

Indofred said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Marriage is needed so the woman can be assured of care and comfort as she needs it; especially when pregnant or looking after small children.
> ...



Oh, DO stop whinging.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Is it so abhorrent a notion that women need men just as men need women (in the normal course of things), or that a wife needs her husband and a husband needs his wife?



Radical feminism, as an adjunct of the left, seeks to destroy the family as a means of concentrating power in the central authority.A dolt like Luissa cannot grasp concepts, well any concepts, but particularly those which involve mechanisms below the surface. The destruction of the American family was vital to the establishment of the authoritarian state. The annihilation of the familial bonds is needed to complete the creation of a totalitarian state.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> I know! I was thinking that several hours ago.



I know!

All those men out there who choose to get pregnant and have a child without the support structure of a spouse.

All those men who see welfare as a the path to independence and know that having a child as a single father will get them SNAP and food stamps and section 8 housing and mediCAL and WIC....



> Two of my best friends are single. One never married, one was married and it sucked. The three of us are agreed that being single is wonderful. We can list the reasons why.



SNAP and food stamps and section 8 housing and mediCAL and WIC....



> The 'payoff' of being married ... well, let's just say some women think the price is too high.



And fuck the impact on the child....


----------



## Vox (Dec 2, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > for the ignorant liars out there - only China, Vietnam and North Korea allow legal third trimester abortions on demand.
> ...



pronounced ignorant derideo looking in the mirror


----------



## Vox (Dec 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Is it so abhorrent a notion that women need men just as men need women (in the normal course of things), or that a wife needs her husband and a husband needs his wife?
> ...



yep, that is exactly right. The rabid American feminism is about making women labor slaves, therefore the brainwash about "empowering" through abortion up to the fourth trimester 
and implanting the thought that men are the enemy and the best life for a woman is without men 
That is the enjoyable life which ensues makes all the feminists so angry and hateful, obviously - as is demonstrable at any thread ( here and elsewhere) - those the most filled with hatred are ALWAYS the rabid leftard abortionists


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> I would address your posts point-by-point, but my brain won't stop swearing in tongues. The only identifiable phrase I can pick out is "Know how I know you're a dick?"
> 
> When my daughter was young, she wanted a dad. I explained life a bit, and concluded by informing her that me getting married wouldn't guarantee her a good dad any more than it would guarantee me a good husband.
> 
> ...



That's great and all that but you just called me a dick, told me that everyone is not the same, then asked a finishing question that no one suggested just to be offended by it.

I didn't say women are "supposed to need a man".  I said "women need men" its a simple truth.  They will not die without one but they will are so much happier with one.  

If you want to call it depression, I wouldn't but I wouldn't say they are happy to be alone either.  Again whatever label you want to slap on that feel free just don't mis label it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2013)

This is going off the rails.

No one is saying anything negative about women needing men.  Its just the truth.  You have to go to great lengths to find a way to be offended instead of finding fault with the message.

Heres the thing.  Women find solace in "typical" advice.  So they will pay attention to their girlfriends advice or a dude who talks like a woman.  This advice is typical and its nothing new.

That's why its so comforting.  Its the same old shit.


----------



## Indofred (Dec 2, 2013)

In my experience, a man can remain single for a long time and it not really bother him too much as long as he's having fun and getting his oats.
This applied to me for a very long time.
However, nature gives us urges far stronger than just the need for sex and that, sooner or later, manifests itself in the form of a woman we must marry to keep our sanity. Powerful thing is love.

Women tend to have greater needs in that department than men do. I'm guessing their biological clock ticks a lot louder than ours so they tend to want to marry earlier than men.

I have met many older but still single women, most were lesbians, very ugly or total bitches (English use of the word, meaning, a really unpleasant woman).

When wandering around Chinatown in London, you hit the edges of Soho, a really nasty place where there are many older, unmarried women; usually drug addicts on the game.
The ones I saw, I would be less than interested in. 
The worst was still in Chinatown, a really old, fat white woman, dressed in leather bondage gear, trying to get me to enter a brothel.
That deeply unpleasant picture could have turned me gay.

Still, cheap (or maybe expensive, I didn't enquire as to cost) tarts and nasty women apart, I believe most women want and need a husband.
Apart from biological needs, the traditional family unit does a lot to secure a stable environment for a lady that wishes to have children and is beneficial to the kids as they are far more likely to grow up well balanced, in a good home.

A woman gives up a lot when she marries and has children so, in turn, we men must do whatever we can to support our families.

Women don't need a husband; they need a good husband.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Is it so abhorrent a notion that women need men just as men need women (in the normal course of things), or that a wife needs her husband and a husband needs his wife?
> ...



Blaming the victims of the corporate greed that is responsible for the "annihilation of the familial bonds" is just another aspect of the GOP mindset.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> Blaming the victims of the corporate greed that is responsible for the "annihilation of the familial bonds" is just another aspect of the GOP mindset.



So, "corporate greed" is the root of the concept that a family is comprised of a mommy, a baby, and a social worker?

Just amazing the idiocy you leftists throw out, when a sheet of talking points isn't readily availible....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 2, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Blaming the victims of the corporate greed that is responsible for the "annihilation of the familial bonds" is just another aspect of the GOP mindset.
> ...



Corporate greed resulted in the outsourcing of jobs with benefits forcing women to go out and get jobs just to make ends meet. Financial issues are the #1 cause of divorce. Your appalling ignorance of these facts explains why you disingenously blame the victims for the destruction of the "familial bonds" and applaud corporate greed.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I would address your posts point-by-point, but my brain won't stop swearing in tongues. The only identifiable phrase I can pick out is "Know how I know you're a dick?"
> ...



Bullshit.

Oh look - more bullshit.

And yet more bullshit.

Why? Because you have yet to apply the same standard to men.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> This is going off the rails.
> 
> No one is saying anything negative about women needing men.  Its just the truth.  You have to go to great lengths to find a way to be offended instead of finding fault with the message.
> 
> ...



And all I can wonder now is - who was she. I can see how badly she burned you. I would love to know the specifics.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, Fred. I just woke up, haven't had breakfast - so when your post nauseated me, I was safe.

I really should quote it for posterity's sake, but then I'd have to fumigate the desktop.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 2, 2013)

Indofred said:


> In my experience, a man can remain single for a long time and it not really bother him too much as long as he's having fun and getting his oats.
> This applied to me for a very long time.
> However, nature gives us urges far stronger than just the need for sex and that, sooner or later, manifests itself in the form of a woman we must marry to keep our sanity. Powerful thing is love.
> 
> ...



_Digging furiously in my purse, looking for my super duper eye roll smiley._


----------



## Vox (Dec 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, a man can remain single for a long time and it not really bother him too much as long as he's having fun and getting his oats.
> ...



That is a traditional patriarchal view on the men-women relationships, or, a  pendulum were it was before all the liberation started 

Now the pendulum is in an opposite extreme position - "who needs the stinky men? certainly not me "   where the truth is in the middle - the best option is a loving family, if that happens.
but all other options should not be victimized as there are many roads to happiness.


----------



## The Professor (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Women don't need a husband any more than a man needs a wife.  Get married because you want to spend your life with that person.
> ...



You're not alone in preferring to live alone.  Even many married couples prefer to live apart.  Here are a few links  on the subject.  The last link states that 1.7 million married couples in the USA are  living in separate residences and are happier because of it.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/15/realestate/living-apart-together.html

Living Apart Together: Separate Spaces Keep These Married Couples Close | AOL Real Estate

Seen At 11: Married, But Living Apart « CBS New York


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 2, 2013)

Vox said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Looking back, I only thought I needed a husband. Then another....then another....and I later came to realize I am too much for a husband and happier without one.  Living alone keeps me strong and independent. I like that much better than sharing myself.


----------



## bianco (Dec 2, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> A provocative (perhaps) opinion piece, about which I imagine there are some opinions here.
> 
> Women, men, marriage, family, independence, technology, welfare, education.......it impacts many aspects of society.
> 
> ...




Men have basically been booted out of the Western workforce, with their jobs taken by women, foreigners overseas, and cultural and religious minorities?

So now women want husbands to be the primary breadwinner so they can have balanced lives?
This must be a joke, right?


----------



## Vox (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Looking back, I only thought I needed a husband. Then another....then another....and I later came to realize I am too much for a husband and happier without one.  Living alone keeps me strong and independent. I like that much better than sharing myself.



The main point is - you are HAPPY. And you are not making anybody unhappy by your happiness  That is called enjoying life 

in a modern societiy most of us try both roles - being single and being married. And then everybody makes the choices what suites them best.
The only way it gets very complicated is when children are involved.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm married to music and quite happy that way. And for some reason unknown to me, some females do not seem to mind being the "other woman" in my life.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Just wondering, have you ran across some close calls since you made that decision?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



C'mon BDboop...I know you have better than to just say "bullshit".  Sorry BD but you wont get me off topic about what standard I hold men too simply because I've never expressed it so you couldnt know.

See you say bullshit but purposefully neglect to say how except saying I'm a hypocrite based on nothing I've ever said.

I actually love this topic.  Me and my wife *gasp* have this convo from time to time.  I'd love to discuss the finer points but the problem is that women either dont want to hear it (Like saying bullshit when you did in fact call me a dick, change want a man to supposed to want a man, and adding some strange thing about applying "it" to men) or they rely on another man or woman who just so happens to share the same opinion as them.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I AM a woman who prefers the single life. My best friend is the same. My best cyber friend as well. We are between 55 and 62.

We also have friends in miserable marriages. You really think any marriage is better than no marriage at all? Really??

And as long as you're claiming it's just some wild coincidence that you haven't mentioned men yet, why don't you chat a bit about that. Because obviously goose-gander, and etc.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > This is going off the rails.
> ...



Why because my opinion is different than your girlfriends?  Its so strange to hear a guy advice or opinion who isnt interested in having sex with you.  See, when a guy isnt afraid of what you can or will do to them they hear things they arent used too and it bothers them.  So they pretend its not real or the result of trauma.

You'd like me to say some stuff like Women and men are the same OR Women are superior because they bring life into this world.  You know, the typical stuff.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




BD...Please, when I say some stuff that doesnt apply to 100% of the people 100% of the time and this is not about being personal.  Is there some women who like the single life?  SURE!  Is that a MAJORITY of women?

Uh No!

Any marriage vs no marriage...What?  No one said that but again you are twisting my words to disagree with something I never said

I'll talk about men TOO BD...What you wanna know?  But I will talk about women too if thats ok


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

How do you know that it's not a majority of the women? If you're going to claim it, I would like to see proof that your belief on this front is grounded in reality.

Also, go ahead and talk about how men just aren't truly happy unless they are married.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 2, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You'll have to excuse me. I guess I wasn't paying enough attention. I was under the impression you were intelligent. Maybe your avatar is misleading, who knows.

Any rate - I don't bother with people on this board who aren't at least somewhere in the realm of levelheaded and well-informed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> How do you know that it's not a majority of the women? If you're going to claim it, I would like to see proof that your belief on this front is grounded in reality.
> 
> Also, go ahead and talk about how men just aren't truly happy unless they are married.



The best indication that I know you KNOW that a majority of women prefer a husband is because instead of saying that's not true you asked me HOW do I know its true.

For instance, if you told me you flew to my house on a bird my response wouldnt be to ask you to prove it because I dont believe it.  See?

Uh no, I wont talk about men not being truely happy unless they are married because once again, men and women arent the same.  Men dont have babies and women dont pee standing up.  You are stuck on men and women being the same and you KNOW its not the truth but you're so invested in the myth you refuse to give an inch.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Insulting, nice


----------



## Iceman (Dec 3, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...


Single mom, "cyber best friend", between 55-62 years old

Interesting...


----------



## manonfire (Dec 3, 2013)

Women releases oxytin when in a relationship - it makes them more happy.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 3, 2013)

Let me also say I like BDboop and the only reason I haven't gone all in on her.  Shes smart and its disappointing that shes doing the typical girl thing.  Deny everything and insult everyone.  Not unusual just disappointing.

I'd suggest NOT making this about what BDboop prefers and make it about men and women in general like I've been doing.  But in order to be offended BD HAS to make it about her personally (I prefer being single) and then take jabs like "what was her name?"

Anything to get away from the facts that I'm presenting.  No problem, Theres no love lost and its expected.  The only advice women like is the advice they already believe....So they'll listen to the Oprahs and the Dr Phils etc.  But medicine doesn't taste good.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 3, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> I'm married to music and quite happy that way. And for some reason unknown to me, some females do not seem to mind being the "other woman" in my life.



We all hope that you and hip-hop will be very happy together....


----------



## Indofred (Dec 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Thanks, Fred. I just woke up, haven't had breakfast - so when your post nauseated me, I was safe.
> 
> I really should quote it for posterity's sake, but then I'd have to fumigate the desktop.



I'm so sorry, I believe it's a husband's duty to do the best he can for his wife.

Really, if you don't like that, you're dafter than I thought.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2013)

armada said:


> women are weak she needs husband because she afraid from cockroachs and only husbands could kill those



Maybe in Pakistan, but here? We would kick the cockroaches ass then the husband for not keeping the house clean.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

*sigh*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 6, 2013)

Gracie said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> > women are weak she needs husband because she afraid from cockroachs and only husbands could kill those
> ...



We get these massive cockroaches, about 3 to 4 inches in length.  They rarely come in the house, but when they do, it's always through the drains. I defy you to show me ANY woman who would not scream with one of these beasties crawling up through the shower grate. 

Last time, my wife refused to go back in the bathroom until I produced a cockroach corpse.


----------



## Diana1180 (Dec 6, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > armada said:
> ...



Yes, i would probably scream..but it doesnt make me weak, it just means those f-ckers are big and ugly.

After screaming, (and probably taking a picture)..i would kill it myself before it ate one of my kittens.


----------



## Vox (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> *
> Uh no, I wont talk about men not being truely happy unless they are married* because once again, men and women arent the same.  Men dont have babies and women dont pee standing up.  You are stuck on men and women being the same and you KNOW its not the truth but you're so invested in the myth you refuse to give an inch.



can't tell about the subjective opinion of being happy, but the medical statistics have proven long time ago that married man have LESS cardie-vascular events ( which means strokes and hear attacks) than single ones. They also live much longer.
Marriage and Men's Health - Harvard Health Publications
A major survey of 127,545 American adults found that married men are healthier than men who were never married or whose marriages ended in divorce or widowhood. Men who have marital partners also live longer than men without spouses; men who marry after age 25 get more protection than those who tie the knot at a younger age, and the longer a man stays married, the greater his survival advantage over his unmarried peers. 

 Scientists evaluated 3,682 adults over a 10-year period. Even after taking major cardiovascular risk factors such as age, body fat, smoking, blood pressure, diabetes, and cholesterol into account, married men had a 46% lower rate of death than unmarried men.


----------



## Vox (Dec 6, 2013)

manonfire said:


> Women releases oxytin when in a relationship - it makes them more happy.



first of all - it is oxytocin and second - women release it no matter their relationship status.


***where this idiocy is coming from? physiology for dummies has not been written yet - maybe I should try***


----------



## percysunshine (Dec 6, 2013)

Women need husbands so that they will get diamonds. Case in point;


"It may sound a bit dark, but its now possible to transform the ashes of the cremated deceased into a diamonda jewel truly to remember....Heres how it works: a diamond is composed of pressurized carbons. Conveniently enough, human bodies are about 18 percent carbon. Using about a pound of ashes, the firm is able to distill out the carbon and use it to form a man-made diamond in a mold under high pressure in about a week. The diamonds created this way are often blue because of certain chemicals in the human body."


Turning the Dead Into Diamonds - ABC News


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Enough whining outta you.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Anything to get away from the facts that I'm presenting.  No problem, Theres no love lost and its expected.  The only advice women like is the advice they already believe....So they'll listen to the Oprahs and the Dr Phils etc.  But medicine doesn't taste good.





Do you imagine that to count as an example of the "facts" to which you referred?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



+1 - I O U rep.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Ahaha I see the girl power band had gotten together to do their version of "mean girls".

That's really all u got?

Yes.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

There are slight differences but whether you go to McDonalds, Burger Kibg or Wendy's.  A burger is a burger is a burger.

So the emotional responses are expected because that's how women logic works.  Oh and that's not me saying it.  The hardest bitch out there said that.   Judge Judy and she ain't no pushover.

But she is a burger tho


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> There are slight differences but whether you go to McDonalds, Burger Kibg or Wendy's.  A burger is a burger is a burger.
> 
> So the emotional responses are expected because that's how women logic works.  Oh and that's not me saying it.  The hardest bitch out there said that.   Judge Judy and she ain't no pushover.
> 
> But she is a burger tho




And you are an illogical fool.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Anything to get away from the facts that I'm presenting.  No problem, Theres no love lost and its expected.  The only advice women like is the advice they already believe....So they'll listen to the Oprahs and the Dr Phils etc.  But medicine doesn't taste good.
> ...



if you have no counter then it stands


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > There are slight differences but whether you go to McDonalds, Burger Kibg or Wendy's.  A burger is a burger is a burger.
> ...



No one in their right mind would consider Judge Judy a fool.  Yours not in your right mind yre being emotional again.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





So you really presume to know what all, most, many, or even a large number of women you've never met, think? Do you realize how illogical your conclusion is and what a fucking moron it makes you look like?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





I called *you* an illogical fool, fool. Learn how to read and/or pay attention, fool.


----------



## Vox (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



CC, I sympathize with your opinion, but you are being emotional as well.

Your question defies logic. Because it implies only yes-no answer, and the answer is multilateral and multidimensional.
since you and your opponents talk in one plane but in a 180 direction, there won't be any points of contact.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Does CC think you are female? All apologies if you are - I just never thought you were.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

If you have no counter then it stands


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Not even a little. I'm a big fan, though.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> If you have no counter then it stands





The "counter" is that your comments and conclusions are utterly illogical. Your apparent ignorance of that does not excuse you, fool.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I share the same opinion as Judge Judy but so if you stop being an emotional wreck you'd see you can't choose one person as illogical for the same reasoning.  Sorry babes.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Want to try writing that again in English, fool? 


It's difficult to try and decipher what that apparently random collection of words meant, but if you are trying to say that logic is subjective you are incorrect.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm on my phone righ now Vox so I only see so much but what wuestionare you referring too?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Once again Unk if you have no counter it stands.  Just going "whaa?" and "omg" while entertaining is not a counter.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 6, 2013)

Ever accidentally step on one? They squish. And no, I do not scream. I say EWWWWWW, then wipe the bottom of my foot off. It is one big messy mess when they are squished. But afraid of them and scream? Oh hayell no.

But that's me.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Once again Unk if you have no counter it stands.  Just going "whaa?" and "omg" while entertaining is not a counter.





I've already pointed out to you several times that your claims and conclusions are illogical. Are you truly incapable of learning?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Ever accidentally step on one? They squish. And no, I do not scream. I say EWWWWWW, then wipe the bottom of my foot off. It is one big messy mess when they are squished. But afraid of them and scream? Oh hayell no.
> 
> But that's me.



/shudder

We saw them when we were at the Algonquin in NYC.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > If you have no counter then it stands
> ...



A counter includes how you come to a conclusion not just name calling.  For example:  you arent smart BECAUSE I had to explain how to effectively counter an argument.

@BD I did think Unk was a girl I've never had a guy say he was a fan or respond so...uh, ladylike


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Generously educating you on the fact that your claims and conclusions were illogical is not "name calling." Why are you so insecure?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> @BD I did think Unk was a girl





No, BD, he didn't. This is his way of trying to be spiteful because he's found himself embarrassed on other threads as well. The fact that he considers such an assertion to be an insult should complete the picture of what kind of low-life we are dealing with here.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> I've never had a guy say he was a fan





You've never come across a man who is fond of women? Just what kind of isolated community do you inhabit?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had a guy say he was a fan
> ...



I think they call them 'monasteries.'

Or maybe I'm being too kind, and he's in solitary.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Well you need to talk to your other self calling people fools and tell yourself to stop


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had a guy say he was a fan
> ...





Unkotare said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Does CC think you are female? All apologies if you are - I just never thought you were.
> ...



You are my fan.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



With Wifi


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > @BD I did think Unk was a girl
> ...



Embarrassed by Unk like this super embarrassing manly logic



Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Just started about 3 months back...
> ...



You must suck because you suck  Awww

  He follows me around...He would hope I'm in solitary so when I get out he can hold my belt loop.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Being persistently illogical is foolish.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Now that's not just illogical - it's plain stupid. I wasn't responding to you with those comments. I gotta tell ya, you're not doing very well on this thread, champ.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Cross-posting just to be defensive about it twice? Looks like I was right about your being embarrassed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Lets see the topic was me.  You responded about me then stated you were a fan.

Work on your English and punctuation.   

The more you know


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Aww proving that you follow me around is so unfair huh?    Instead of being embarrassed by cutting the quote just be embarrassed that you follow me in multiple threads in multiple sections sweet pea

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/58543-bjj.html


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Work on your English and punctuation.





Another area in which you come up short. You gotta learn when to quit digging, kid.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Let's see:

I was responding - directly - to DB, fool. You need to work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 6, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





You really should do something about your stunted emotional development, champ.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You were responded directly to DB about me then stated you were a fan.  Your bad


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




No, fool, no. You need to work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok you werent responding to DB about me and the moon is made of cheese


----------



## Vox (Dec 7, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> I'm on my phone righ now Vox so I only see so much but what wuestionare you referring too?



"why women need husbands" - that is the question 

the f/u which will arise immediately - what kind of women, when, what kind of husband, when, and so on.

In short summary - the same woman might NEED husband at one period of her life and might not NEED the one in the other.

Same is pertinent to men, btw.

It is not a simple flat either-or


----------



## armada (Dec 7, 2013)

another reason for women to have husband is they are not good in car driving,  it comes in my mind after seeing many husbands driving minivans cars


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Ok you werent responding to DB about me and the moon is made of cheese





Sarcasm doesn't work when you've established the remarkable level of ignorance that you have, champ.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 9, 2013)

armada said:


> another reason for women to have husband is they are not good in car driving,  it comes in my mind after seeing many husbands driving minivans cars



My middle daughter's husband should have his license revoked. 

He gets in more accidents than I've ever seen. And when he drives, I shudder. He thinks that looking in the side mirrors is good enough, I try to tell him "turn yer goddamned head and look," but he doesn't listen.

My wife and I won't get in the car if he's driving, we insist my daughter drive instead.

I'm sorry, WHAT were you saying?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my phone righ now Vox so I only see so much but what wuestionare you referring too?
> ...



Oh, Very true....Age is a factor with that also.  Older women seem like they don't want to "be bothered" with a husband where its the opposite with younger


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 9, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> armada said:
> 
> 
> > another reason for women to have husband is they are not good in car driving,  it comes in my mind after seeing many husbands driving minivans cars
> ...


----------



## Vox (Dec 9, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



yep. and physiology is a big factor. 
Plus economy as well.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 9, 2013)

Lets just say there are an infinite number of possibilities but the thing we forget (or convince ourselves of otherwise) is that at our core we are Animals that have instincts and instinctual drives


----------

